# Men, What do you wish your wife knew about sex?



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

In the Ladies Lounge, there is a thread going on about what women wish their husbands knew about sex, so I am curious to see the other side. 

So, let's hear it.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

that sex is how we show and feel loved.
that even if your just average looking we still think your hot hot hot.
attitude is everything!

if your not getting off tell us and say the the f you like!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

If we have to ask for it, it doesn't count.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

Stress and resentment affect our desire and performance as much as they do you. We know the difference between sex offered with love and sex offered out of obligation. When you are pissing us off, we should be allowed to decline sex without having our manhood called into question.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

ETA: Ehhh, re-reading that sounds harsher than current reality is. I actually think W knows all this now. She didn't always.


----------



## catfan (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Re: Men, What do you wish your wife knew about sex?*



chillymorn said:


> that sex is how we show and feel loved.
> that even if your just average looking we still think your hot hot hot.
> attitude is everything!
> 
> if your not getting off tell us and say the the f you like!


Right, so what about FWB then, show and feel loved???


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

catfan said:


> Right, so what about FWB then, show and feel loved???


Don't know that many married men that have FWB's. :scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

catfan said:


> Right, so what about FWB then, show and feel loved???


If I understand my husband correctly, sex is not one thing all the time. Though he was never ever into casual sex. He was always a relationship guy. But the relationships would START sexually which looks kinda skanky and usey to a lot of women.

For him at least, FWB transformed into relationship love in no small part THROUGH sex.

I don't know if that answers the question.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I wish my wife understood that it's not a strictly optional part of a healthy marriage.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Lack of it can kill a marriage!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

catfan said:


> Right, so what about FWB then, show and feel loved???


Sex can be mostly just sex, or also about love. It depends on how we feel about the woman we're having it with.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I wish she understood that I've already seen her naked and have determined that I like what I've seen. Being bashful after 20 years is no longer necessary.


And yes, I do tell her I like what I've seen.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Also, I wish she knew that foreplay is not for women alone.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I wish more wives would learn to suck the chrome off a truck bumper.

I really do want to see that. 










(okay its a joke... understand? just a joke....)


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> If we have to ask for it, it doesn't count.


Agreed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I wish more wives would learn to suck the chrome off a truck bumper.
> 
> I really do want to see that.
> 
> ...



Why the hell would you want a bumper with no chrome????


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I wish more wives would learn to suck the chrome off a truck bumper.
> 
> I really do want to see that.
> I would jump through fire for more suction!
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

That we men as highly sexual as we are... have limits


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

1) If once in a while I don't feel like it, it probably has nothing to do with you and is just related to stress or tiredness or mood.

2) Sex is often said to be "simple" for a man, but that's not completely true, there's still a delicate balance for a man because he has to get aroused but not over-aroused, i.e. be able to get it up but not come too fast. Maybe it's just a problem I have, but I find this tricky sometimes. Believe it or not, occasionally it's my wife who rushes things, even though I've been accused of that.


----------

